# Diablo 2 - Friend can't connect to me



## Steve Mackie (Jun 23, 2005)

I play Diablo2 mainly with a friend, and whenever we want to play together one of hosts a TCP/IP server and the other one connects to his IP address. I was playing on a laptop for a while and that worked, but yesterday I got my PC back from the computer store after it had been broken with a new installation of windows on it. 
Now on this PC, when i try to connect to my friend it works, but he can not connect to me. I have made diablo 2 an exception in windows firewall which is all I had to do so he could connect to me on the laptop. I am using the same internet connect as on the laptop, I have just inserted the lead into the PC. My internet is behind a router firewall, but I have not configered it on this machine I thought that if he can connect when I play with the same internet connection on a brand new laptop, but can't on a brand new PC, that can't be the problem.

Does anyone have any idea what I can do so that my friend can connect to me?

Thanks a lot
Steve


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

sounds like a firewall blocking / router blocking issue

try to route the diablo2 ports on your firewall and see if that fixes it, you never know.

also if that doesnt work disable the windows firewall and see if it works if its disabled


----------



## chellebell1689 (Aug 27, 2010)

My husband and I bought Diablo II to play together, and we can connect to each other's comp. His little bro bought the game too (exact same one and all three of us got the exact same patch), but he can't connect to either of us and neither of us can connect to him. Any ideas? I unblocked on my firewall and so did my husband, but his little bro can't find his firewall. Please help soon. :4-dontkno


----------

